# Sandkasten



## Teichfrosch5 (17. Juni 2013)

Hallo,
ich will meinen Kindern einen Sandkasten einrichten, hab auch ein kleines, leichtes Modell gefunden, da ich davon ausgehe dass in spätestens 5 Jahren das Interesse daran verlieren, will ich dafür kein Loch buddeln.
Wo bekomm ich guten Sand her, will da schon was kinderfreundliches haben,
Danke im vorraus.


----------



## Doc (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Sandkasten*

Am besten nimmste da Spielsand ... bekommste beim Rohstoffhandel ums Eck


----------



## FuerstvonBabylon (17. Juni 2013)

Spielsand vom Baumarkt. Gibt's dort säckeweise...


[ sent by iPhone and Tapatalk ]


----------



## fischerl (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Sandkasten*

Hallo __ Teichfrosch

Wie alt sind denn die Kinder, wenn ich fragen darf?

Ich habe immer für eine große Sandgrube plädiert (Platz ist da), dann spielen sie länger damit. Und so ist es tatsächlich. 
Grube hat gute 3,5x3,5m und ist ca. 80-100cm tief. Wir haben ganz normalen Bausand kommen lassen. Der Lehmanteil klebt so schön und außerdem wird sowieso mit Erde gemischt, etc.
Sie holen vis-a-vis im Teich das Wasser usw.

Meine Kinder sind 11 (Mädl) und 8 (Bub) und beide (!) spielen mit ihren Freunden und Freundinnen immer noch im Sand... 

LG
fischerl


----------

